# Undereating?



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

i have gained weight over the last 2 years, 2 and a half stone to be precide with not much fat. however after getting into this alot more and the figures, it seems to me that i am still under eating despite people in my "journal" saying my diet is looking good.

im 14 stone, so nearly at the 200pound mark....

so approx, 300g protein, 400-600g carbs, 100g fat, 400 cals needed for gaining muscle mass.

This is a typical days eating for me at its best, values are approx and some protein values i have guessed, and i need some help on the baked potato one please!

*7.00am* - 5 eggs scrambled, 75g porridge +300ml milk

25g protein eggs, 100 cals

15g protein oats, 60g carbs, 350 cals

40g protein, 60g carbs, 450 cals for breakfast

*9.30am* - CNP Pro MASS shake, 500ml of semi-milk, 1 apple

35g protein, 55g carbs, 390 cals for mid morning

*12.00am* - 200g baked potato, 1 tin of tuna fish

32g protein, 140 cals, how many carbs and cals for a baked spud approx?

*3.00pm* - CNP Pro MASS shake, 500ml of semi-milk, 1 banana

35g protein, 55g carbs, 390 cals for mid afternoon

*6.00pm* - 1 chicken breast (200g approx), 1 sweet potato or 60g basmati rice, + veg

38g protein chicken, 52g carbs rice, 400 cals.

*8.00pm* - 200g lean beef mince + rice

40g protein, 52 carbs 250 cals

*10.30pm*- 30g whey protein casien blend with 300ml semi milk, 1 slices of toast with peanut butter

37g protien, 15g fat

totals: 257g protein, 274g carbs, 2020 cals

how on earth am i still short?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Im guessing its not 5 whole eggs johnny, cause it looks short on protein and cals.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

5 whole asda smart price eggs


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Must be small eggs johnny, i eat free range eggs, medium size. 1 egg is 9g protein and 90 cals, maybe get larger eggs mate. Its just an idea.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Am I missing the fat amounts? As the total does not include this?

Simple answer mate if you are not gaining then you are not eating enough.....

Why only 75g of oats why not 100g?

Where are the fats? In my current off season diet I have between 130-180g of good fats(depends if training or not)

You mention you have one chicken breast and make that 200g that would have to be one hell of a chicken breast to weigh that much.......


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

well approx paul, its a 567g pack of 3.

so just under 200g each....

fats? my fats would only be from the beef and peanut butter mate right?

would you suggest getting some flaxseed oil paul?

how would you alter my diet to help me gaining size, i want to try and be a real big natty! i have the patience and dedication, just need some guidance


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Will look through this tomorrow for you mate


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just when yous are on the weight of a chicken breast, should the fact that most chicken breasts are injected with water to increase the weight be taken into considering protein amounts obviously the increased water weight won't include protein.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Allenb said:


> Just when yous are on the weight of a chicken breast, should the fact that most chicken breasts are injected with water to increase the weight be taken into considering protein amounts obviously the increased water weight won't include protein.


This happens a lot less than most think


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

do you think you mightve put more muscle on if your lifts were higher?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

cheers lads, and ill wait for your response paul mate


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> do you think you mightve put more muscle on if your lifts were higher?


lifts could not of been higher, as i put 100% in already cal.

However, diet could of contained higher protein, carbs and fats, which may have made me bigger and stronger. after all isnt it 60-40 diet to training? apart from the aas of course, but in general


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jonnymc said:


> lifts could not of been higher, as i put 100% in already cal.
> 
> However, diet could of contained higher protein, carbs and fats, which may have made me bigger and stronger. after all isnt it 60-40 diet to training? apart from the aas of course, but in general


I would say more 90/10


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

so then that extra 70g of protein, 100-150 carbs, and my fats increased - may have done the business.

thinking adding an extra 1/2 tin of tuna to my dinner, so 1.5 tins.

and maybe using 3 scoops of mass, instead of 2.

and adding 2 eggs in the morning, and upping the oats to 100g (dry matter)

i'll still await paul's response, as he seems to be the diet guru from other posts. :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lifts couldve been higher matey and i dont doubt you put 101% in...

if you cycled your poundage as i`m always suggesting to anyone that would listen  and did less exercises you`d have more energy to put into the big lifts..

currently you are relying on will power alone to add weight bud.

you arent imo using your bodies use of adaptation in the most efficient way.

560lb should break me in half but i can not only hold it, but lift it...

youre younger than me and dont have my limitations so you should exceed me...


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2011)

Great thread, learning loads from this:high5:


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

if you dont have a problem with lactose you could try milk as an alternative to what ever liquid you use a drink with your meals. its a easy way to get extra kcal with out the need of an appetite


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Out of interest, at 14 stone how much milk should we consume a day?

minimum / maximum


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

You had time do have a look at this diet and tweak paul or doug?

thanks:becky:


----------



## Abner29 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jonny,who told you that you are under eating or it is just your own perception with out any logic.You weigh 88 which is more than enough.Stop bulking and I advice you to better restrict your diet to 2000 calories.That more than enough with respect to your body needs.

Orlando Fitness Center


----------

